
Show HN: Admin UI/Content Manager for Vuepress - forestryio
https://forestry.io/blog/vuepress-support-beta/
======
ncphillips
Forestry Dev here. Getting this working was a blast.

VuePress is so easy to use it's ridiculous. Starting a new site is as simple
as running `vuepress dev` on an empty directory. If you're building a simple
docs site, it's the quickest option I've seen.

Definitely looking forward to seeing how VuePress evolves.

~~~
sheroner
I just recently discovered vuepress looking for a knowledge base solution.
Came across Forestry as well so I am really stocked about this news!

My techninal skills being limited, I was wondering if you guys plan on
releasing a more standard theme (for documentation rather than portfolio) to
work with Forestry out of the box?

------
mberger
Love the work you guys are doing!

~~~
ncphillips
Thanks! :D

